# Where Do You Sell



## stixman (Jul 12, 2010)

Do any of you guys sell your walking sticks and canes on Etsy?

I created an Etsy site to sell some of the walking sticks and canes, however I'm not sure how to promote the Etsy store.

Any suggestions?

I sell on my website, but I'm looking for other places to sell, as I make many more walking sticks and canes than I can sell.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Alex101 (Dec 9, 2013)

It may help if you put a link to your Etsy site on your Web page and on the signature you have on various woodwork sites.

Alex
http://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/badgerbandsawboxes


----------



## Firewoodstudio (Jul 15, 2015)

I have not tried eBay or etsy.. Talked to other carvers I know and we sell at local arts and craft shows and I sell through some local gift shops on consignment ... Been working well for me ..


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

One member here makes his living selling on Etsy. He may be along shortly, if he isn't too busy. Can't remember his name, he has a table saw thread though.


----------



## meserj (Dec 9, 2016)

Maybe this will help you http://www.shopify.com/success-stories/top-and-derby

I read about lots of people that use shopify for dropshipping all kind of stuff. (altough this is not your chase)
The thing is, wherever you sell what matters a lot is visibility: commenting on fb posts, reddit, forum posts, advertising smart on social media, local newspaper, etc.) 
If you have the budget I would suggest you to learn about ads more and test.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

My first stop when online shopping is always E-bay. Some people don't like it, but I haven't been disappointed, yet.
It's also the last place I try. After seeing other things I want to buy at full price, I check there to see if it's available for less.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike (VIFmike) has the best tips and hints I've seen and he has been very helpful on this topic. I plan to open our Etsy shop in the next few weeks, a little late for Christmas but not quite ready yet. Here's the post with the discussion - Selling on Etsy


----------



## Jesse Blair (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm always curious about people that sell larger items online. Surely it takes a lot of cost and effort to ship some of these things. Or do they sell them online to semi local people, only for local pickup?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

What are "larger items?" 60' totem poles? 
Many of my carvings are in the 30" to 72" length. Western red cedar, some birch. 
I don't consider those very large. I park them outside, if they sell, they sell.
I can pack and ship without too much difficulty.
There are several of us in the village, all making different things.
Basically shuttle people off to the other guy';s place, depending on their interests.
Weather here can be so brutal that we carve in the winters and market in the summers, among other things ( I grow grapes).


----------

